

What Is the Best CMS for Community Like Website? - abuzafor

I&#x27;m thinking of building a community website for bloggers where bloggers can create their profile, Submit their blog &amp; latest update, meet with new bloggers, Ask questions related to blogging and Write community blog post. I&#x27;ve researched a lot about Drupal and Joomla, But still confused about which one would be best.<p>* I&#x27;m not a professional in PHP, ASP (Only Basic Knowledge)
* I don&#x27;t want to spend more than $1000 for this project (So hiring pro is limited)
======
ftpaul
Not Drupal, not Joomla, the answer is WordPress

~~~
abuzafor
Thanks for answering on this question!

------
gj352
WordPress/BuddyPress

